# Class action lawsuit against SkinMedica (manufacturer of cosmetics containing neonatal foreskin-derived ingredients).



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

Please share with anyone who might be interested in joining this lawsuit:

http://www.hbsslaw.com/cases-and-investigations/cases/SkinMedica

Excerpt:

Quote:


> Consumers have filed a proposed class-action lawsuit against Allergan Inc. (NYSE: AGN) and its pharmaceutical company subsidiary, SkinMedica, claiming that the companies have misbranded and unlawfully marketed Tissue Nutrient Solution (TNS), a skin-care product line containing human growth factors obtained from human foreskin tissue which could increase the risk of cancer and pose other health risks, according to the complaint.
> 
> ...
> 
> The lawsuit is a proposed class action based upon California's consumer protection laws, and seeks to represent a class of all persons in the U.S. who purchased SkinMedica's TNS products during the last four years.


----------



## Minuteman (Feb 15, 2011)

An update:

"Allergan Can't Duck Class Action Over Cream Cancer Risks" 8 September 2014.

http://www.law360.com/articles/574771

Excerpt:



> A California federal judge on Friday refused to throw out a proposed class action claiming an Allergan Inc. subsidiary concealed from consumers that its anti-aging creams derived from human foreskin cells pose a cancer risk, finding the products could be considered drugs that haven't received government approval.
> 
> In an order mostly denying the defendants' motion to dismiss, U.S. District Judge David O. Carter ruled plaintiff Josette Ruhnke's complaint sufficiently alleged that the sale of SkinMedica Inc.'s line of "Tissue Nutrient Solution" products containing the compound "NouriCel"...


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

This reminds me of the neocutis company using fetal skin from aborted babies in their rejuvenating creams. So sad and sick the things people do for money and most customers have no idea.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/nov/3/aborted-fetus-cells-used-in-anti-aging-products/?page=all


----------

